# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Talat Paşa'dan R.Tayyip Erdoğan'a

## atoybil

Talat Paşağdan R.Tayyip Erdoğanğa Varoşun Başbakanları! 


Morgenthau, Birinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında ABDğnin ıstanbulğdaki büyükelçisidir. üstelik de en kıdemli iki büyükelçiden birisi. Diğeri ise Almanya Büyükelçisi Vangenheim. Osmanlıların savaşa girmesiyle ıstanbulğdaki Büyükelçisini geri çeken ıngiltereğnin büyükelçilik işleri de Morgenthau tarafından yürütülmektedir. Bu sebeple Morgenthau, bir anlamda Bab-ı üli ile yabancı büyükelçilikler arasında koşturup durmaktadır. Yani tabiri caizse mekik dokumaktadır. Bu yönüyle Morgenthau, Mekik Diplomasiğnin üstadı ve Bosna Barışının mimarı olarak lanse edilen, şimdi de Kuzey Irakğa Tayvan Modeli önermesiyle gündeme gelen ABD Eski Dış ışleri Bakan Yardımcısı Richard Holbrukğun takip ettiği diplomasi yönteminin ilk uygulayıcısı gibidir. ABDğye döndükten sonra yayınlamış olduğu anıları Birinci Dünya Savaşığnın ıstanbul ayağı ile ilgili olarak bir çok kıymetli bilgiler içerse de, anılarında bazen hayal mahsulü şeylere ve Türkler hakkında iftira niteliğinde bilgilere de yer verdiği bilinmektedir. Bununla birlikte Talat Paşağnın yaşadığı mahalle ve ev ortamı hakkında anlattıkları gerçekten de oldukça ilginçtir. 



ğ....Morgenthau daha evvel Enver Paşağnın evini görmüştür. Türk Ordularının sınırsız hakimi, gerçekten lüks içinde yaşamaktadır. Peki ondan da kudretli olan Talat Paşağnın özel hayatı nasıl bir çember ve dekor içindedir? Morgenthau bu noktayı, bir hayli merak etmektedir ki; şoförüne -Doğruca Talat Paşağnın evine çek!- demekte tereddüt göstermez.



şehrin en fakir semtlerini teşkil eden mahalleler arasından geçtikçe Morgenthauğnun hayreti artmaktadır. Osmanlı ımparatorluğuğnun kaderine hükmeden insan buralarda mı oturmaktadır? şaşkındır. Peki ama, Talat Paşağnın Kaşanesi bu fakir mahalleler arasında sırıtmayacak mıdır? Talat Paşağnın evine gelinceye kadar Morgenthauğnun kafasında düğümlenen ve sonra da anılarına yansıyan noktalar, bunlardır. şimdi, virgülüne bile dokunmadan yeterli bir belge taşıyan anılara dönelim. Bakınız Morgenthau, neler anlatmaktadır:



Talat Paşağnın evi, üç katlı ahşap bir bina idi. Harap denilebilirdi. üzerinde bazı değişiklikler yapıldığı anlaşılıyordu. Bana kalırsa bu evde yaşamakla, halkın sempatisini kazanmak istemekteydi. Bu hal, Doğu devlet adamlarına has bir alışkanlıktı. ıttihat ve Terakkiğnin bütün liderleri, kendisi gibi, toplumun alt kademesinden gelmişlerdi. Arabam durup da, kapıdan içeri girince şaşkınlığım daha da arttı. Talat Paşağnın evinin içi de, dışı gibi haraptı. Doğululara has zarafetin asgarisini görmek imkanı yoktu. Mobilyalar eskimişti ve duvarlarda eski aile resimleri, ucu görünen, ipi sırıtan çivilerle asılmıştı. Yerde eskimiş ve aşınmış iki halı serilmişti. Beni kabul ettikleri odanın malzemesi bunlardan ibaretti. Fakat en enteresan dekor bir başka şeydi. Ortadaki masanın üzerinde bir telgraf makinesi vardı. ışte bu, inanılmayacak bir olaydı. Hayata telgraf memuru olarak atılmış olan Talat Paşa, şimdi bu aleti arkadaşları ile çabuk konuşma aracı olarak kullanıyordu. Herhalde dünyanın başka hiçbir devlet adamının evinde, bizzat kullandığı böyle bir telgraf makinesi yoktu.



Bu odada birkaç dakika bekledim. Biraz sonra kapı açıldı ve sessiz, ağır bir vücut içeriye girdi. Böyle diyorum, çünkü benim görmeye alıştığım Talat Paşa ile bu zat arasında hemen hemen hiçbir benzerlik yoktu. Evet başında bir fes vardı Talat Paşağnın. üzerinde kalın kumaştan yapılmış bir pijama... Kolları sarkmıştı diyebilirim. şimdi sanki Talat Paşa değil de bir Rumeli köylüsü ile karşı karşıya idim. Yuvarlak çehresine merakla baktım. Samimiyetle gülüyordu. Adeta bir yabancı memleket elçisi yerine, akşam yemeğine beklediği bir aile dostunu karşılıyor gibi idi. Hayatımın en enteresan iki saatini burada geçireceğimi, o anda hakikaten bilmiyordum. 



Beni böyle ağırladığı için özür diledi. Birden yandaki kapı açıldı ve küçük bir kız, üzerinde kahve ve sigaralar bulunan tepsiyi uzattı. Talat Paşa tepsiyi aldı. Arkasından, yirmi beş yaşlarında bir genç kadın görülüyordu. Paşağnın eşi olmalı idi. Biliyordum ki Türk kadınları, kocalarının dış hayatlarının içine giremedikleri için eşlerinin yabancı ziyaretçileri kendilerine daimi bir merak konusudur. ıçeri girdi ve dört beş dakika kadar pencere kenarında sandalyenin üzerinde bekledi. Sonra kahve fincanlarımızı alarak odadan çıktı.ğ (bkz. ılhan Bardakçı, ımparatorluğa Veda, s.412-414, Alioğlu Yayınevi, ıstanbul, 2002) 



Morgenhauğnun anılarından da anlaşılacağı üzere; Sadrazam Talat Paşa, sade bir hayat sürmüştür. Fakir bir ailenin çocuğu olarak dünyaya gelmiş, eğitimini tamamlayamamış ve hayata küçük bir posta memuru olarak atılmak zorunda kalmıştır. Ancak o, keskin zekası ve bazı iddialara göre mason locaları gibi bazı güç odaklarının himayesinde devletin en zirvesine kadar yükselmeyi başarabilmiş bir siyasetçi olarak tarihe geçmiş bulunmaktadır. ıstanbulğun, varoş diyebileceğimiz fakir bir mahallesinde, muhtemelen babadan kalma bir evde yaşamayı tercih etmiştir. Edirne doğumlu olmasının ötesinde kendisine üingene Talat denilmesinde bir sebep de böyle fakir bir mahallede oturması mıdır bilinmez ama, Morgenthau, bunun sebebini halka sempatik görünmek, sizin içinizden birisiyim imajı vermek olarak açıklamaktadır. Her şey bir yana, biz Talat Paşağnın bir Türk Milliyetçisi olduğuna inananlardanız...



Morgenthauğnun anılarında Talat Paşağnın yaşadığı çevreyi görünce ister istemez aklımıza bugünkü başbakanımız Sayın Recep Tayyip Erdoğan geldi. Bilindiği gibi Sayın Başbakan da, başbakan olur olmaz, Ankarağnın en gelişmiş ilçesi ve de devlet bürokrasisinin en tepe noktası olan üankayağdaki asırlık Başbakanlık Resmi Konutuğnu bırakarak Keçiören gibi üankayağya göre nispeten geri kalmış (ya da gelişmekte olan diyelim) bir ilçede oturmayı tercih etmiştir. Ancak Sayın Başbakanğın Keçiörenği tercih etmesinin başka önemli sebepleri de vardır. Bir kere Keçiören, Ankarağnın en muhafazakar ilçelerinden birisidir. Taşra yoğunlukludur. Anadoluğdan kopup gelen insanların, Ankarağdaki ilk yerleşim alanlarındandır. Yapılaşma olarak olmasa bile zihniyet olarak üankayağya göre halen varoş niteliğindedir. Zira bir yerleşim yerinin varoşluktan çıkabilmesi için sadece gecekonduların yıkılarak yerlerine lüks apartmanlar yapılması kafi değildir. Dolayısı ile Sayın Başbakanın üankaya yerine Keçiörenği tercih etmesinin en önemli sebebi aidiyet duygusu ve ailesinin, kendileri gibi düşünen insanların yoğun olarak yaşadıkları bir çevrede huzurlu olacağı şeklindeki beklentileridir. Zira Sayın Başbakan, Rizeğnin Güneysu ılçesinde caminin hemen dibindeki evde doğmuş, Kasımpaşağda camilerin avlularında koşturmuş, üsküdarğda ise her adım başı bir tarihi cami olan bir semtte oturmuştur. Dolayısı ile o, hayatının her anında günde beş vakit ezan sesini duymak isteyen bir aileye mensuptur. Bu bakımdan Ankarağnın en ezansız semti olan üankaya, kendisine göre değildir. Bu sebeple o, ezan sesi ve camiler bakımından zengin bir semti, yani muhafazakar Keçiörenği tercih etmiştir. O komşularıyla selamlaşacak, komşu çocuklarıyla şakalaşacak, onlara şeker, çikolata ve oyuncak dağıtıp başlarını okşayacak, komşularının hal ve hatırlarını soracak, onlarla camiye gidecek ve bayramlarda bayram ziyaretlerine, komşularının vefatlarında onlara taziyeye gidecek, tabi karşılığında komşularından da aynı şeyleri bekleyecektir...



Geçenlerde medyaya yansıdı. Sayın Başbakanğın oturmuş olduğu Ankarağnın Keçiören ilçesi Subayevleri Mahallesiğnde zaman zaman Sayın Başbakanğın da cemaate devam ettiği bir caminin dernek başkanı ile yöneticileri birbirine düşüyorlar. Cami Dernek Başkanı, caminin altındaki kapalı bir alanı işyeri olarak kiraya verebilmek için taşıyıcı kolanlardan bir kaçını kestirmek suretiyle uygun boşluklar yaratmak istiyor. Bunun üzerine dernek yöneticileri birbirine giriyor. Bunu duyan Sayın Başbakan da artık o camiye gitmemeye başlıyor. Cami Derneğiğnin yöneticileri ise televizyon ekranlarından Sayın Başbakanğa çağrı yaparak, ğBaşbakanımızı eskisi gibi yine camimizde görmek istiyoruzğ diyorlar.



Mutlaka okudunuz medyadan. Başbakanın Cumhurbaşkanlığına aday olmasını istemeyen kesimlerin, ğüankayağya eşinin başı türbanlı birisi çıkamazğ şeklindeki itirazları üzerine, Sayın Başbakanın Cumhurbaşkanı olması durumunda üankaya köşkü yerine başka bir yerde oturmasının mümkün olup olmadığı bile tartışma konusu yapılmıştır bu ülkede... 



Peki bütün bunlar kötü bir haslet midir? Elbette hayır. Bu hasletler, çoğumuzun, aslında bütün siyasilerde görmek istediği hasletler. Ancak madalyonun bir de öbür yüzü var. Devlet yönetmek ve devlet adamı olmak, başka hasletler de gerektirmektedir. En başta, devlet adamlığı belli bir resmiyet, halka kendi arasında belli mesafe ve protokol gerektirmektedir. Eğer bunlara uyulmazsa ve halkla olan mesafe tamamen kaldırılırsa işte orada istenmeyen bazı sıkıntılar baş gösterir. Sayın başbakan da bunun sıkıntısını zaten sık sık yaşamaktadır. 



Yukarıda bahsedildiği gibi Subayevleri Camii Dernek yöneticilerinin, televizyon ekranlarında devletin zirvesindeki bir insanı tekrar camilerine çağırmaları biraz abes olmuştur. Yakışı kalmamıştır. Ayrıca Sayın Başbakanın, ıstanbulğda, ata binmeyi beceremediği halde binmeye kalkışması ve sonra da herkesin içinde attan düşmesi ğDevlet attan düştüğ şeklinde, hem kendisinin hem de devletin alay konusu edilmesine sebep olmuştur. Yine Sayın Başbakanğın bir çiftçi ile yakın diyaloga geçmesi sonra da çiftçiye celallenip ğHaydi ananı da al git lan!ğ demesi, devlet adamlığı ciddiyeti ile bağdaşmayan bir hareket olarak tarihe geçmiştir. Tıpkı bir şehit anası ile ağız dalaşına girerek şehit anasını teselli edeceği yerde ona ğAskerlik yan gelip yatma yeri değildirğ diyerek devletin vatandaşlarına göstermesi gereken şefkatin en asgarisini bile göstermeyen siyasi olarak tarihe geçtiği gibi.



Sayın Başbakanın sebep olduğu ve devleti temsil ve devlet adamlığı ciddiyeti bakımından sorgulanması gereken en son olay dün yaşanmış bulunmaktadır. Dün AA aracılığı ile gazetelere yansıyan bir fotoğrafa göre Gazeteci Mehmet Barlas, herkesin içinde Sayın Başbakanğın yanağını okşamaya kalkışmıştır. Bu durum ilk bakışta insana sempatik gibi geliyorsa da, aslında antipatikliğin dik alası bir görüntüdür. Eğer tersi olsaydı, mesela Sayın Başbakan Mehmet Barlasğın yüzünü okşasaydı belki anlayışla karşılayabilirdik. Ancak okşayan bir gazeteci okşanan ise bir başbakan olunca işler değişiyor tabi. Bu davranış biçimi bizim kültürümüzde saygı değil bir sevgi gösterisi olarak bilinmektedir ve bu hareketi genelde büyükler küçüklere karşı yaparlar. Demek oluyor ki; gazeteci Mehmet Barlas, kendisini başbakanın ve dolayısıyla devletin üstünde görmektedir. Bugün yanak okşayan, yarın baş okşamaya, yanaktan makas almaya kalkışır, öbürgün el ense çekmeye yeltenir, daha öbürgün Allah korusun belki de parmak ....ya yeltenir! Dolayısıyla bu tür adamları, el bilekten kol dirsekten sallamaya fırsat vermeden engellemek ve devleti bu tür gazeteci taifesinin yavşaklığından ve cıvıklığından korumak şarttır. 



Bütün bunlardan sonra şunu diyebiliriz ki; Sayın Başbakanın üankayağdaki Başbakanlık Resmi konutu yerine Keçiörenğin Subayevleri semtinde mahalle arasında parti mensubu bir milletvekilinin evinde oturmaya kalkışması bir çok bakımdan yanlıştır. Emine hanımın türbanı bu konuda devleti sıkıntıya sokmuş bulunmaktadır. Bu durum en başta, güvenlik sorunu yaratmış bulunmaktadır. Devlet, başbakanın kaprisleri yüzünden ilave güvenlik masrafları yapmak zorunda kalmıştır. Resmi konut yerine özel bir konutta kira karşılığı ikamet ediliyor olması, devlete kira yükü getirmiştir (kira alınmıyor bile olsa, bu evin sahibine veya akrabalarına dolaylı menfaatler sağlanıyor olması muhtemeldir). Sayın Başbakanın her gün sabah ve akşam uzunca bir yolu kat ediyor olması, o güzergahtaki trafikte aksamalar yaratmaktadır. Başbakanlık konutunun Keçiörenğe taşınması ile birlikte, başta Cumhurbaşkanlığı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Dışişleri Bakanlığı gibi önemli kurumlar olmak üzere devletin stratejik kurumları ve bu kurumların başındakiler arasındaki koordinasyon olumsuz yönde etkilenmiştir. Bu kurumların arasındaki bağların zayıflamasına sebep olmuştur. Başbakanlık resmi konutunun atıl kalması ile devlet bu konuta fazladan harcama yapma durumunda kalmıştır. Tıpkı Milletvekili lojmanları gibi bu konutların da israf edilmesinin yolu açılmıştır. Başbakanlık konutu, üankaya gibi Ankarağnın en yüksek noktasından daha düşük rakamda ve halkın arasındaki bir yere taşınmakla, devletin halkın gözündeki şekilsel ve fiziki anlamdaki yüksekliği ve yüceliği büyük ölçüde yara almıştır. Oysa dün Topkapı Sarayı şekilsel ve fiziki olarak vatandaşlar için ne anlam ifade ediyorduysa bugün de üankaya sırtları aynı anlamları ifade etmektedir. ışte sayın Başbakanın tavrı, bu anlamı bozmuştur büyük ölçüde. 



Türk Milletiğnin Devlet geleneğinde var olan ve bir yönüyle şekilcilik olarak nitelendirilse de devletin resmi protokolü, devletin vatandaşın gözündeki anlamı ve halk ile devlet arasındaki o ince çizgi bakımlarından çok önemli olan bu ayrıntıları sakın hafife almayın. Gelin isterseniz bunu biz anlatmaya çalışmayalım, Sayın Başbakanın da büyük saygı ve sevgi beslediğine inandığım Osmanlı Hükümdarı Fatih Sultan Mehmet sizlere anlatsın.



Prof. Dr. ılber Ortaylı şöyle diyor:



ğ...(Fatih Sultan Mehmetğin) hiç anlaşılamayan tarafı, tarihteki bazı büyük Roma imparatorları gibi protokol ve dünya çizmekteki marifetidir. Fatih Sultan Mehmet bir imparator portresine, dehasına doğuştan sahiptir, fakat o dehanın içinde, bir imparatorun görünümü ve etrafındaki protokolü, manzarayı büyük bir vukufla oluşturmuştur. ışte bunun üzerinde hiç durulmaz. Evvela bir emperyal protokol oluşturmuştur; padişah nasıl yer, nasıl içer, sabah nasıl kalkar, gece nasıl yatar, halk arasına nasıl girer diye bir dizi protokol kuralı koymuş ve oluşturmuştur. Bu konuda tarihteki en başarılı hükümdarlardan olduğu açıktır. Bunu anlamak için müthiş bir kültür tarihi birikimimizin olması lazım...



....XIV. Louis, etrafındaki aristokrasiyi ezmek için otantik bir teşrifat düzeni icat etmiş. Bunlar bir hükümdarın yüksekliğinden çok, bir edepsizlik ve görgüsüzlüktü aslında. XIV. Louis, bunun yanında müthiş kıyafetler tasarlamıştır. Ne olduğunu biliyoruz. Fazla abartı, ama Fransız dokuma sanayiine hizmet eden bir tüketim yarattı. Fatih de böyledir. O kumaşlarla bir dokumacılık patlaması yaşandı. ıhraç konusu oldu. Onun kaftanlarına bugün huşuyla yaklaşıyoruz. Karşımızda dünya tarihinin en sade, fakat en ince, en güzel renklerde giyinen bir hükümdarı var. Fiyatının ucuzluğu nispetinde karşısındaki insanları ezen bir giyim bu. O gün eziyordu, bugün eziyor ve hep ezecektir. ınsanlar Fatihğin ardında kalan kaftanlarına baksalar, karşılarında üniversal bir hükümdar görecekler...Fatih Sultan Mehmet, çok büyük bir tasarımcıdır. Karşımızda halkla imparatorluğun ilişkilerini çizen, onları etkileyen büyük bir sanatkar vardır...



...(Topkapı Sarayı) Sanki Avuç içi kadar bir yer ama bununla beraber neresinden baksan muhteşem. Hele Sarayğın dışından baktığın an, devleti ve imparatoru tepende görüyorsun. Son derece muhteşem bir şey. Oraya gelen insan sayısı bellidir. Orada yapılacak tören bellidir. ınsanların kamu otoritesiyle ve Allahğla karşılaştıkları yerde, muhteşem bir mimari söz konusudur.



...Fatih Sultan Mehmet, babasının ve dedesinin aksine bir divana hükmetmeyi, onu idare etmeyi kaldırmış, yani divanda oturup da falanın filanın hükmünü dinlemeyi, falanın filanın hükmüyle, sorusuyla karşılaşmayı veya onunla muhatap olmayı, belki o arada onun soracağı zekice bir soru veya tenkit karşısında kızarıp mosmor olmayı ve yahut hiddete gelip onu haşlayıp onun seviyesine düşmeyi reddetmiştir. Bu bir emperyal tersim (resimleme, ana hatlarıyla çizme); bir hükümdarlık tersimidir (resimlemesidir)....



Açık söyleyeyim, bugünkü Türk Milliyetçiliği Fatih Sultan Mehmetğin emperyal tersimlemesini (resimlemesini) anlamadığı için gaf yapmaktadır...



...Ve bütün bu özelliklerin etrafında bu genç insanın, bu dahinin çizdiği hükümdar portresi son derece orijinaldir. Bundan bize ne kalır? O örneği takip edelim sadece bu yeter. Sorunları halledersiniz. üünkü bazı sorunlar, maalesef kasabalının görüşüyle değil, bir imparatorluğun görüşü ve tersimciliğiyle halledilir. O zaman mirası kullanalım.ğ(Bkz. Prof. Dr. ılber Ortaylı, Son ımparatorluk Osmanlı, s.63-67, Timaş Yayınları, ıstanbul, 2006)



24 şubat 2007



ümer Sağlam

----------

